# [ATI]nowe ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1

## flakusiek

Witam

Emerguje sobie nowe stery ati ..wszystko ładnie , pięknie ale nagle :

```
make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-rc5'

 * DRM module not built
```

Sterowniki doinstalują się do końca, X'y działają, ale bez DRI  :Sad:  no i w czasie włączania systemu nie ładuje modułu fglrx.

Wie ktoś może o co chodzi  :Sad:  ??

No i żeby nie było :

```
 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.12-rc5

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled...                                   [ ok ]

 * Checking for AGP support enabled...                                    [ ok ]

 * Checking for DRM support disabled...                                   [ ok ]

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

```

----------

## flakusiek

na stronce ATI jest napisane , że obsluguje kernel 2.6.11 ale nie ma nic o 2.6.12 

działają komuś te stery na 2.6.12 ??  :Sad:  :Confused:  ??

----------

## Budzix

mi nawet na 2.6.11 nie dzialaja  :Neutral:  ... ale nie mam czasu sie teraz bawic  :Neutral:  moze dzis wieczorem ...

----------

## fallow

 *flakusiek wrote:*   

> na stronce ATI jest napisane , że obsluguje kernel 2.6.11 ale nie ma nic o 2.6.12 
> 
> działają komuś te stery na 2.6.12 ??  ??

 

bo w tej chwili nie ma 2.6.12

przeciez jest caly czas faza rc - 2.6.12-rcX

ostatni stable kernel to caly czas 2.6.11.x

cheers.

----------

## Raku

 *Budzix wrote:*   

> mi nawet na 2.6.11 nie dzialaja  

 

ja mogę tylko powiedzieć: SOA #1 - dziwne, u mnie działa  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

U mnie też działa,tzn. instaluje się bo już akceleracji 3d nie ma od kilku dobrych wersji, choć jeszcze ze 2 miechy temu miałem, wszystko jak krew z nosa, obojętnie co bym nie zrobił nie chce mi się załączyć akceleracja, jak sądzicie czy może to być wina famerbuffera?

----------

## Raku

pewnie może

radeonfb podobno się gryzie z fglrx (ale nie pamiętam, w jaki sposób)

mi z vesafb-tng działa OK (ale jest 60Hz), z vesa-rrc też działa (ale też mam 60Hz)

----------

## mysiar

u mnie pięknie działają

 *Quote:*   

> /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo
> 
> display: :0.0  screen: 0
> 
> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
> ...

 

ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1

ati-drivers-extra-8.14.13

na jajku 2.6.11-gentoo-r9

http://www.synowiec.org/portal/FTP/kernel-config-x86-2.6.11-gentoo-r9.gz

http://www.synowiec.org/portal/FTP/xorg.conf.gz

po kazdej pompilacji jadra odpalam sobie

```
emerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra
```

potem laptop "dostaje w czapkę"   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> /opt/ati/bin/fgl_glxgears
> 
> 2294 frames in 5.0 seconds = 458.800 FPS
> 
> 2390 frames in 5.0 seconds = 478.000 FPS
> ...

 

----------

## Zwierzak

 *raku wrote:*   

> pewnie może
> 
> radeonfb podobno się gryzie z fglrx (ale nie pamiętam, w jaki sposób)
> 
> mi z vesafb-tng działa OK (ale jest 60Hz), z vesa-rrc też działa (ale też mam 60Hz)

 

Wiem o tym że radeonfb gryzie się ze sterami ati dlatego tego nie mam.

Przy okazji przy każdej rekompilacji jajka rekompiluje też stery dla tej wersji jednak to nie skutkuje, a system nadal mi korzysta ze softwaroej mesa'y a dopalania nie ma. Juz prugowałem dopalania ze sterów ATI i z jajka i żadne dopalanie nie działa

----------

## mysiar

Zwierzak a ustawiłeś driver w konfigu X ?

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Videocard0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "NoDCC"

EndSection

```

Sprawdz moj kernel konfig, mnie fglrx ładuje się sam razem z modułami

```
intel_mch_agp  agpgart
```

----------

## Zwierzak

Konfiguracje mam tą wygenerowaną przez ATI, co do autooadu, to ładowałem w kolejności wpierw fglrx potem via_agp a na koncu agpgart. Przy okazji jaką masz wersje xorga?

----------

## flakusiek

ehh mam teraz kernela 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i ładuje juz sie fglrx , ale DRI nie ma :/ 

chyba wracam do starych sterów...

----------

## Zwierzak

 *flakusiek wrote:*   

> ehh mam teraz kernela 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i ładuje juz sie fglrx , ale DRI nie ma :/ 
> 
> chyba wracam do starych sterów...

 

Niestety tez tak mam, na dodatek zainstalowwanie starych nic nie pomaga! Chyba zrezygnuje ze sterów ATi i zacznę stosować stery od xorg, bo one chociaż działają, mam naszczescie jeszcze starego radeona 9000 dla którego te stery są "aktualne"

----------

## mysiar

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Przy okazji jaką masz wersje xorga?

 

xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

----------

## Zwierzak

 *mysiar wrote:*   

>  *Zwierzak wrote:*   Przy okazji jaką masz wersje xorga? 
> 
> xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

 

Dokładnie ta sama nwersja i jak na zlośc nie chce działać, chyba jak uda mi się to naprawić to nie będe walił emerge world az będzeie potrzeba

----------

## mysiar

Zwierzak zajrzyj może tutaj i sprawdz czy wszystko masz OK

jeszcze jedno mi przychodzi do głowy bo ja raz jak skompilowalem drivery to tez nie mialem akceleracji

odpalilem 

```
opengl-update xorg-x11
```

a pozniej 

```
opengl-update ati
```

restart i było OK

nie mam nawet fglrx w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## Zwierzak

Już naprawde zrobiłem wszystko co mi doradziliście i nadal nic, teraz mam takie coś:

```
zwierzak@localhost ~ $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

zwierzak@localhost ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

```

Jest to bardzo dziwne do niedawna mi to dzialalo. Dla interesantów mój xorg.conf

----------

## Budzix

mam tak samo ... ;P sproboj wgrac starsza wersje baselayout (1.11.11) gdzies na tym forum przeczytalem ze ma jakis blad i nie odpala poprawnie akceleracji ... mi sie sprawdzac nie chcialo ;P

----------

## n0rbi666

a u mnie dziala w takim configu :

```
display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5140 (X4.3.0-8.14.13)

localhost ~ # emerge -pv ati-drivers

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1  +opengl 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

localhost ~ # emerge -pv baselayout

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.12-r4  -bootstrap -build -debug +speedu                                   p -static -unicode 0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

localhost ~ # emerge -pv nitro-sources

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/nitro-sources-2.6.11-r2  -build -doc -symlink 0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

```

i x-org 6.8.2-r2  :Smile: 

tylko teraz odpalilem glxgears, wyniki ok ale jakos dziwnie wyglada, musze to obac .... ale ppracer smiga plynnie wiec git  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Dziwne okazuje się że cos jest z tymi sterami z portage bo u niektórych działa a u niektórych nie. Naszczęscie wystarczyło zainstalować starszą wersje (8.12.10) i wszystko działa. Potem ktoś mi powiedział że są 2 sposoby instalacji nowych sterów ATI, jeden stary z rpm z czego korzysta nasze gentoo a 2 to z nowego graficznego instalatora ATI! Normalnie full wypas, instaluje się owiele wygodniej niż w wypadku sterów NVidi lub nawet sterów na windowsie! Stery te można nabyć tutaj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40587

BTW. baselayout to jednak kiepski trop, bo mam najnowszy i mam akceleracje

----------

## Raku

jak znajdziesz sposób, by mieć akcelerację na dwóch sesjach graficznych, to cię ozłocę  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Sam chętenie bym miał na 2 sesjach, na 1 odpalał bym sobie zwykłe x'y a na 2 bym trzymał gry  :Razz: 

----------

## km-l

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=95683

----------

## yacenty

ja mam starsza wersje sterow i jest ogolnie spoko

```
yacenty@yacenty ~ $ glxgears

9649 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1929.800 FPS

11455 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2291.000 FPS

11370 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2274.000 FPS

11454 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2290.800 FPS

10856 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2171.200 FPS

```

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON 9700 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.4893 (X4.3.0-8.10.19)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers,

    GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader,

    GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_streams,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route,

    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texgen_reflection,

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc,

    GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_shader,

    GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_occlusion_query,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

yacenty@yacenty ~ $                                                   
```

to by bylo na tyle na nowszych sterach cos nie chcialo do konca smigac

moze sproboje ale to juz jak bedzie chwila wolnego

pozdrawiam

YacentY

edit: na tych nowych sterach dziala bez najmnijeszego problemu

aczkolwiek ciut wolniej bo teraz max mam 2265punktów

----------

## flakusiek

[OT]Zaczynając ten temat posiadałem jeszcze ATI RADEON 9100 128/128 , w glxgears mialem 2300fps (maxymalnie)

dzisiaj wymienilem tą karte na Nvidie GeForce 4 Ti4200 64/128 - podkreciłem pamieci o 40MHz , Core o 20MHz i w glxgears osiągam 4000fps bez zadnego kombinowania ... naprawde warto sprzedac swojego radka i za tą samą cene kupić coś analogicznego z produktów nvidii- 10000 razy lepsze stery  :Smile: 

POZDRAWIAM

----------

## mysiar

 *flakusiek wrote:*   

> [OT] naprawde warto sprzedac swojego radka i za tą samą cene kupić coś analogicznego z produktów nvidii- 10000 razy lepsze stery 
> 
> POZDRAWIAM

 

tak, ale to działa w przypadku desktop'a 

ciężko w notebooku grafikę wymieniać, lepiej już zmienić notebooka  :Smile: 

ja jestem zadowolony z mojego "radka" w laptopie, program ktorego uzywam http://www.opendtect.org/  śmiga świetnie, natomiast w Doom 3 nie moge sobie pograc na moim dell inspirion 9100, bez wzgledu czy linux czy m$

zwiesza sie po jakims czasie lub wywala gre  :Sad: 

----------

